# Trout Patterns "Action Packed"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*May 8, 2013*

*Trout Surprise*

Trout action continues solid with limits to very near limits for the team of BFL. Captain TJ Christensen finished up strong with returning guests Dick N. and crew while working toe heads. Captain Harold Dworaczyk put Mike C. and guests on full limits while working the same real estate.

Moving on to Captain David McClelland with Matt B. party, they made quick work with the trout, while picking up a few other species of fish. Captain Jason stated "We had around 22 trout for our efforts; we caught a lot of trout today with the Stephen B. party".

*Weather Heading Our Way*

It looks like we have another cold front working our way, which is going to cause the winds to build from the SSE ahead of the front. Our trout fun may be knocked back a bit if this is true. Remainder week prospects for red fish look more promising over trout if these winds build to 20 mph.

*From The Bay *

March, April and now May have all been very successful months in the Mid Coast region of Texas and we look forward to more great results for the mid to late May as this is yet another transition time when shrimp are flourishing, the water is warming, and the fishing is getting more and more Hot!! The Skip Jacks have made their grand entrance again with a bang as they skyrocket out of the water putting the angler in awe at the spectacle of the 'poor man's tarpon' and it seems the whole bay system is really turning on just in time for the end of school wrap up and transition into the Summer months.

Limits to near limits of Speckled Trout continue between these really late cold fronts that we have experienced over the past few weeks. While there are days that are slower than others, we have seen at least one member of the team come in with awesome catches that make you both excited and jealous at the same time. 'Where did you find THOSE trout'â€¦is a question I personally have asked more than once recently but keeping the throttle down and my head up I have had some decent catches too of not only the Specs but also Black Drum and Redfish using the shrimp-popping cork method over deep shell.

Get the sunscreen out and the long billed caps ready and switch those jackets over to shorts and shirt sleevesâ€¦. itâ€™s gonna be a great ride!

Captain Stephen Boriskie


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Photos show Clouds Building This Morning*

Weather is heading our way...


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Wednesday, May 8*

The wind picked up today making the trout bite a bit slower. Live shrimp rigged under a popping cork worked best while anchored up casting to the windward side of shell pads.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More from past few days*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*"Dirty Business"*

This yearâ€™s month of May has been rather weird, to say the least. We experienced a cold front that set national records for low temperatures and winter-like conditions, and consequently we saw tides that are normal for the months of December, January, and February. It may just be me, but it also appears as though this yearâ€™s â€œApril showersâ€ might have been pushed into May, as it seems as though weâ€™ve gotten more rain this month over that of last month. And another deviation from the norm this month seems to have been the lack in my ability to locate many of the otherwise significant numbers of red fish that we are used to seeing during this period of the year. I donâ€™t know that I can answer the question as to why such variations in conditions have occurred as they have this month, but I do know that dealing effectively with some of these variations often presents challenges that can sometimes frustrate even the most experienced anglers.

In order for me to remain proficient this past month I have had to (at times) hone my skills at fishing in some extremely dirty water. As eluded to in the previous paragraph, this May has shown us consecutive days of wind blowing out of the north at 30 and 40-mph, only to then be directly followed by a day of southwest wind at 25-mph, and then the next day blowing a north wind again at 20-mph. Whenever this happens, bay waters donâ€™t stand a chance at clearing due to all of the turbulence and wind, and this can put enormous pressure on anglers when they attempt to find a bite in such conditions. Naturally, one of the first things I do in a situation like this is to locate shorelines that are protected from whatever wind I may be experiencing at the time. Although the water you find here still wonâ€™t be clear, you will be out of the major blow of the wind and can more comfortably concentrate on looking for signs of fish in the immediate area.

A lot of times in dirty, windy conditions you may, or may not be able to recognize some of the more common fish signs like that of pods of bait fish accumulated just below the waterâ€™s surface. Slicks are another fish sign thatâ€™s often easily missed in extremely bad water conditions, as trying to determine the difference between a wind slick and a fish slick is sometimes downright impossible unless you just happen to be in that one perfect spot that would allow you to make the determination by using your sense of smell. I can tell you, however, that one day early this month I scored big simply by being in the right place at the right time as I was wading in waist-deep water along a protected shoreline during the onslaught of an unplanned cold front just as a fish slick decided to pop-up. I was just outside of casting range when the slick hit the surface, but I made a quick adjustment and less than two minutes later was able to place one of my dark Corky FatBoy plugs just upwind of where the slick had originated. My bait had barely settled toward the bottom when a twenty-three inch trout tried to swallow it whole. Like I said, I was lucky!

Because Iâ€™m not always able to see a lot of the normal fish signs when the water is in a bad state, one thing I like to key-in on is any difference whatsoever in the shades of color of the water where I happen to be wading. What do I mean by this? Well, believe it or not, there are varying levels of clarity when discussing dirty water. Thereâ€™s that all too familiar â€œchocolate milkâ€ shade where you would not be able to see your hand in front of your face if you were swimming underwater. And on the other end of the spectrum is the shade of water depicting sandy water that allows you to almost make-out your wading boots in thigh-deep water (if you have a good imagination). Regardless, differing shades of the water is one thing I look at before getting out of the boat. If possible, I prefer to position myself in the darker, dirtier water where I can cast my baits right along the change in water color, as all too often Iâ€™ll happen upon predator fish that are hanging-out there along that line just waiting to ambush unsuspecting prey.

I might be â€œold-schoolâ€ in my way of thinking here, but as a general rule I usually throw dark-colored lures in water thatâ€™s not in good shape, especially if the day happens to be extremely cloudy. Different colors on the color-scale cast different appearances when introduced into the water and the sunlight, and the colors at the darker end of the scale tend to cast a much better silhouette in dark or off-colored water situations.


----------

